# Which nation's product is regarded as the best quality?



## owenowen (Apr 1, 2005)

That is to say, Made in "?" is strongest.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

owenowen said:


> That is to say, Made in "?" is strongest.


Not sure - If something is 'made in Japan' it gives an alure of Quality and strenght - though Japan now outsources most of its manufacturing. German and Swiss products would probably be up there too.


jt


----------



## The anti-cheesehead (Jul 7, 2004)

Japan, easily.

It used to be Germany, but not anymore.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

in terms of cofee....100% Café de Colombia :happy:


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

i think Germany and Japan - however so much is out sourced I guess we have to think of design when it comes to manufacturing.


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's very much Japan. With cars, Japanese cars don't have the character of some European cars but you know it's a quality product and won't let you down.


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Personally, I like British and Italian cars - the two countries with the worst reputation in the automotive industry.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

as for product, manufacture, german stuff still is solid and such but yep, some faulty designs around, siemens knows about that, and mercedes just joined the club

also sweden exports good prods


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

eusebius said:


> also sweden exports good prods


I was gonna say Sweeden but then I thought of Ikea - LOL. Volvo and Saab are well known for quality.

jt


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

The best products are still ones with the highest amount of highly skilled hand-made input and high quality components. So any place that has high labour costs means the market for those products is generally limited to high-end products...not mass-produced products which rely on lower quality and lower costs to manufacture.

Most european countries fit this bill....but "Swiss-made" still seems to hold the most cashe...and has for a long time.






KGB


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I drive a 2001 VW Passat, and its maintenance costs are hard to swallow. But it is definitely a unique car, it drives well and it has a structure as solid as what one would expect of a car from Deutschland.

German cars and products are great, but Japanese cars seem to require much less maintenance.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Made in GERMANY of course.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

When it comes to marihuana the Netherlands! Best quality product! Oh yeah, and our clogs are top notch! 

When it comes to icecream, Italy.
When it comes to cars, Japan.
When it comes to chocolates, Belgium.
Etc...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Made in Japan, NO DOUBT!!
:wink2:


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

It seems that everything is "Made in China" these days. :lol:


----------



## N/A (Jul 25, 2003)

few decades ago, Made in Japan implied poor quality....
today, Made in China means poor quality....


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Made in Switzerland


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Usually all high prize countries have to produce quality products, as they couldn't export non-quality products at those prices. You can't produce cheap in Switzerland, so you have to produce quality stuff.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Swiss


----------



## CO2 (Jan 25, 2005)

N/A said:


> few decades ago, Made in Japan implied poor quality....
> today, Made in China means poor quality....


Most countries in the world were poor few decades ago say 1950s and 1960s. But the Japanese economy was still better than Britain and France at the time. Japan surpassed Germany in 1967 and became the world's second largest economy. Until few years ago, Japan's per capita income was the largest in the world. Made in China really is poor quality and you can't use the same reasoning as Japan's, where has been distorted by full of prejudiced anti-Japan media all over the world. There is no reason the Chinese products deliberately claim being Japanese instead of being Chinese if they really are of good quality. Japan has never claimed anyone's products as Japanese.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

earthJoker said:


> Usually all high prize countries have to produce quality products, as they couldn't export non-quality products at those prices. You can't produce cheap in Switzerland, so you have to produce quality stuff.


???
Sorry, but it's totally absurd and so pretentious...


Moreover I think some of you mix up "quality" and "reliability". 
There is no poor or good quality ! The Quality is reached when the custumer is satisfyed...


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

made in germany
but I can't forget some disgusting brands like Grundig, Nordmende, blaupunkt, or the Siemens combino!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Nippon (Japan)

Japanese cars are much better than German cars....

There are a lot of countries who have quality products though...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ???
> Sorry, but it's totally absurd and so pretentious...
> 
> 
> ...


No, it isn't.
Quality is a general costumer good, reliability is just an aspect of it.
People pay high prices for quality, reliability is an aspect of it.

Anyway before you do name calling, back up with arguments.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Germany


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Made in Japan have quality products. Made in China will probably improve quality in the future as decades go by, since it's new in manufacturing items that they never done before.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

It is definetly a good thing to have "Swiss-made" on one of your products.


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

First the product I think of Swiss-made is the mechanical watch. But I think it is a matter of taste. I use a wave ceptor watch which is far more advanced than it.


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

JAPAN, no doubt.


----------



## digitaljoe (Sep 27, 2004)

Source: Boeing Co.

U.S. ... production of the finest commercial aircraft.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Japan, Germany, Netherlands, France


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

for Mobile phones, Korea wins 
Samsung is known to have the most solid handsets around

but other than that, Made in Japan is better (cars, motorbikes etc)


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Swiss, Germany, Netherlands, Japan.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Germany? ...or....Japan? hmm.....Hard to choose one.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

It totally depends on what type of product you are talking about, just because a country makes good cars doesn't mean it makes good textiles, cheese, whisky, software or pharmaceuticals. The question is too ill defined to be answered properly imo.


----------



## KingWest (May 1, 2005)

Japan in general produces very good quality products, though in certain subcategories other places do better.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Swiss, Japan, US


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

kyenan said:


> Germany? ...or....Japan? hmm.....Hard to choose one.


hard? Japan no doubt


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Stop thinking about cars, and you'll realize that products bearing "Made in the USA" last the longest, especially longer than "Made in China"


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

Japan- Cars, electronics
Germany- Cars, heavy machinery
USA- Aircrafts and military technology

I've known a few Italians and they give me the impression of being arrogant and boasts almost about everything made in Italy (coffee, leather fashion, cuisine... and even tea). geez


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

In terms of high tech stuff, like nuclear medicine, military equipment, space equipment, software, computers, nano chips, the US has the best reputation and quality.

If you want to talk about short-bread cookies, the Scottish have the best quality


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Short-break cookies?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Facial said:


> products bearing "Made in the USA"


I can't remember the last time I saw one of those


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Germania


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

The only time I have ever come across a product which had "made in ..." written on it, it has either said China or Taiwan. On the odd occasion you see 'made in the EU.'


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw one of those


There are quite a few, still. 

You just have to look more closely... unfortunately. 

As for the topic of this thread... when we talk about large-scale high-quality manufacturing of advanced products that few countries have the capability of producing, three come to mind: US, Japan, and Germany. These three countries are still the world's three largest high-end and high-tech manufacturing countries for producer-goods as opposed to consumer goods. All three are huge in heavy machinery and high tech stuff that is sold to corporations and governments around the world... especially for companies and governments looking for contractors to build such stuff. Want construction equipment to build a new airport, or machinery to build a huge assembly line? Chances are the company you will call is in one of those three countries.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rail Claimore said:


> There are quite a few, still.
> 
> construction equipment to build a new airport, or machinery to build a huge assembly line


Yeah, I think i've got some of that type of stuff lying around my apartment somewhere.


----------



## Jampacked SpecialExp (May 23, 2005)

My briefcase is made in USA. I used to use a Coach briefcase but at present a Tumi. I used to be overjoyed at Coach's soft leather and smell at it a lot but after that I felt it heavy and got tired of, so sold it.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

Germany. Swiss's ABB Co. isn't bad.


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

SUNNI said:


> for Mobile phones, Korea wins
> Samsung is known to have the most solid handsets around
> 
> but other than that, Made in Japan is better (cars, motorbikes etc)


No way. Mobile phones in Japan are also much better than the Korean ones.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A mobile phone is a mobile phone, i've never had one that has fallen apart whatever the brand. They are free anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

When it comes to illegal disc copies, China definately wins. You can hardly find illegal CDs with the quality of official products outside this country. What a shame~


----------



## Jampacked SpecialExp (May 23, 2005)

muchbetter said:


> Germany. Swiss's ABB Co. isn't bad.


Talking of Switzerland I think of mechanical watches. Among others personally I like Rolex and at present own 2 Rolex watches.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> A mobile phone is a mobile phone, i've never had one that has fallen apart whatever the brand. They are free anyway so it doesn't really matter.


A big part of the world is rather passionate about the build quality and functions of mobile phones and there's a large difference between the brands and models. Also, you pay for them one way or another, often by subscription and the stupid branding crap that certain network operators **** up the mobiles with


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

For me those 3 countries:

- *Germany* - all of heavy tools, cars, trucks, cranes, electric equipment, machines, and other "big machinery".

- *US* - military (aircrafts, aircraft carriers), medicines, space 'tools'

- *Japan* - hi-tech microprocessors, computers and other staff.


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

i'd be happy with

MADE IN 
japan
usa
germany
korea

and i guess england/france etc but u hardly see anything made in these countries


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Evangelion said:


> i'd be happy with
> 
> MADE IN
> japan
> ...


But not Canada? :laugh:


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

^ of course canada as well.... i was just using examples

if needed i can add canada australia new zealand finland netherlands etc etc hehehe


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

When things are massed produced in one country it will not be as special or unique because you hear the name all the time. Take China for example it makes everything from paper to satellites and rockets. People only know the common products that China produces and neglect the fact that other products they produce are good quality. I'm not talking about shoes,clothes,furnitures or other stuffs you can find at Walmart. I am talking about Computers, semiconductor chips, super computers, satellite technologies, military technologies, aerospace technology, their shipbuilding industry(3rd largest currently), biotechnology, porcelains(thats why its called China),silks, tea, mobile phones and other consumer electronic products. Take the current LCD and plasma tv you see at your local electronic shop, it may have a Panasonic, Hitachi or even Sony labled on it, but some of them were actually made by TCL(worlds largest TV maker) and the Japanese brand was slapped on to the product.

Anyways as for what nations products regards for being the best,well it really depends on what kinda product you're referring to. 

For vehicles it would be Germany,Japan,and Italy
Electronics? Japan,Germany,Korea, and Taiwan
Furnitures? Sweden,Netherlands and Italian
Perfume or cosmetics? France, and Italy
Wine? Italy, France, and Spain
Leather? Spain and Italy
Watches? Switzerland
Chocolates? Belgium
Superb quality sound systems? Britain,Netherlands, Denmark, USA, and some Jap ones.
glass? Italy (venice)
Cigars? Cuba
Coffe? Columbia
Tea? India,China, Sri Lanka and Japan
Ceramics/porcelain? Britian, Italy, China, Japan, and France.
Steel? Czech Republic, Japan, S.Korea, and USA
Mangos? Philipines (they're the best)
Durian? Thailand
Apples and Oranges? USA
Ginseng? S.Korea, and China
Silk? China
Salmon? Canada
Vodka? Russia, and Sweden

ok thats all I can think about for now.


----------



## Nodder (Mar 6, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> what? germany is no 1 exporting nation?/ do you believe crappy CIA data?? who the hell still beleive CIA? don't believe them, they are not reliable


I'm sorry to tell you pal, but for once the US are not lying. Germany will be export worldcampion in 2005 too. Just keep in mind, the exports are all exported goods. Services are not taken into acount. Including them, the US would be the biggest export nation.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

And how are the "Made in Australia" or "Made in New Zealand" products???


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> what? germany is no 1 exporting nation?/ do you believe crappy CIA data?? who the hell still beleive CIA? don't believe them, they are not reliable


1.Why are they not reliable ?

2.Show me a reliable source.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

Made in ITALY


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

> ....super efficient nuclear reactors way superior to the....


funny isnt it?
i mean building and using them in your own country is always a political question. is there anybody here, who has ever been told by his government or his industry that the reactors in his country are not the best and safest ones in the world??




> what? germany is no 1 exporting nation?/ do you believe crappy CIA data?? who the hell still beleive CIA? don't believe them, they are not reliable


whats your problem with that?
CIA does only lie , where it suits mr. bushs purposes. this time they are perfectly right.



> I bet that if you put this on any Chinese forum, you will be banned.


im sure that will help the quality of chinese products, as well as the countries approach to democracy


----------



## [MakkabI] (Dec 24, 2002)

Made in ~ ISRAEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Actually, for me, anything European, and Japan.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Japan, US, Germany and maybe some european countries.

Pakistan is the best in producing footballs, however its a shame child labour is used.
Pakistani mangoes and oranges are also the best. There is one type of orange called kinoo which is only grown in pakistan by mixing 2 different types of oranges.


----------



## GaulsResearch (Nov 11, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> I bet that if you put this on any Chinese forum, you will be banned.
> We successfully completed the man space mission twice so far, what about your country? :bash:
> Is that Japan-made and German-made?
> 
> And in regarding to your saying about .....because Chinese cannot make it themselves.....did you feel guilty of saying so, *did you?*


Why do we need to launch manned ships now? Does that lead to business and do you think your country will be rich with that? Wasn't that just a show for Chinese people? Btw our country has launched satellites but aren't they enough for you?


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

Germany has been top exporter for long time although its trading surplus has been less than that of Japan's. 

We should recognize that Russia is also great trade surplus making player in the world.


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

As far as I know,

South Korean's best products in terms of market share and usual prestige that recognized by the trading buyers who understand the field very well -

embroidered design machine.
LPG ,LNG ship 
Coins 
DRAM(semiconductor)
TMCP(stell)
GAS Plant
Fresh water plant

There can be more but my list is what I can say for sure now.


----------



## postmodern (Nov 3, 2003)

GaulsResearch said:


> Why do we need to launch manned ships now? Does that lead to business and do you think your country will be rich with that? Wasn't that just a show for Chinese people? Btw our country has launched satellites but aren't they enough for you?


Yeah embedded with problem chips. Astronautics is an industry, systems engineering is an industry so cut that crap about business. I'd really love to see you get things done with the motive of showing. The most competent person must be the most showy person huh?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

JAPAN


----------



## GaulsResearch (Nov 11, 2005)

postmodern said:


> Yeah embedded with problem chips. Astronautics is an industry, systems engineering is an industry so cut that crap about business. I'd really love to see you get things done with the motive of showing. The most competent person must be the most showy person huh?


Don't you know that Cats hide their claws or Still waters run deep?


----------



## postmodern (Nov 3, 2003)

GaulsResearch said:


> Don't you know that Cats hide their claws or Still waters run deep?


True making money is real "deep" and scientific research&engineering shallow.


----------



## volsung (Nov 22, 2005)

Japan for electronics and cars
Switzerland or France for luxury items


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

JAPAN

and OBVIOUSLY

ITALY!


----------



## Housing Critic3 (Jun 13, 2005)

Quality:
AAA. United States, Japan
AA. Germany

Technology:
AAA. United States

A. Japan and some European countries


----------



## Kalitos (Oct 29, 2005)

Housing Critic3 said:


> Quality:
> AAA. United States, Japan
> AA. Germany
> 
> ...


What are the "AAA" products of USA ? 

You are right with the Technology, but quality ?


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

sirhc8 said:


> Personally, I like British and Italian cars - the two countries with the worst reputation in the automotive industry.


There's no more British car.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Facial said:


> Stop thinking about cars, and you'll realize that products bearing "Made in the USA" last the longest, especially longer than "Made in China"


All household cleaners and detergents bearing "made in the USA" are ineffective


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Brice said:


> There's no more British car.


There are still lots of British made (and designed) cars even if the companies are not British owned.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

N/A said:


> few decades ago, Made in Japan implied poor quality....
> today, Made in China means poor quality....


Given the same price, the Chinese products are not in poor quality. The impression comes from the fact that most Chinese products are cheap ones.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Which company/country makes the best trains? For example, if your city was going to buy new rolling stock for the subway and high speed rail, who would you want to build it? Mitsubishi or Kawasaki? Bombardier? Alstom? Siemens?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1- USA(Exclude Texas, please), Canada, Australia, UK, Sweden, Norway
2- France, Switzerland, most other Northern European countries, New Zealand
3- Germany, Spain
4- Netherlands, Japan, Ireland, Chile, Portugal
5- Second and Third world (include Texas, Italy, Mexico, China, Brazil, former USSR include Estonia, etc)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

davidwei01 said:


> Given the same price, the Chinese products are not in poor quality. The impression comes from the fact that most Chinese products are cheap ones.


Chinese products with high price--- very smart design but no quality at all. 

Canadian, Australian or British products with low price--- very dull design, but fairly high quality implied.


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

Brice said:


> There's no more British car.


Wrong - there are still a number of British car companies, although most are subsidiaries of foreign parent companies.

Many foreign companies (Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Peugeot, Ford, GM) also own British subsidiary companies building cars in Britain.

Finally, the UK is home to a number of design houses which influence the world marketplace.


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2002)

ejd03 said:


> what? germany is no 1 exporting nation?/ do you believe crappy CIA data?? who the hell still beleive CIA? don't believe them, they are not reliable


If you don't believe the CIA, here are the WTO numbers:


----------



## frutino82 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Made in Germany!!!*
(Siemens, VW, BMW, Adidas, MAN, Hugo Boss, Puma, Villeroy & Boch, Niederegger ;o)

swiss made (Chocolate!!!)

Japan (Toyota)

France (Citroen)


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

made in holland


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

shayan said:


> made in holland


Marihuana and beer?

Nah we have always been traders thus not producers.


I would go with Made in Germany.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmm, I tend to agree with Cymen yet for example Philips made in The Netherlands, is top quality stuff indeed. Made in Sweden also has this reassuring touch to it. And for long the NL steel industry also was top notch.

This forum can show how cynical one tends to be about one's own products. Italians quite fancied the NL Volvo cars of some 8 years ago and those sold better than in NL.

Deutschland (Germany), Sweden, Japan, Finland, Netherlands (Holland) and France may succeed to tempt me to buy their produce. Belgium and Britain are the least likely to. They pull the best jokes however.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice new credo there, Mike! I once tried to argue in vain about NL exporting food on a huge scale. NL is the largest food exporter after US and France.

Just add to the export value to BRD that of the NL+Belgium.
1583 bln ...

Erm, that's a lot, eh? Guess why Rotterdam was the largest harbour for decades, and still ranks second within an inch behind Singapore. Yes :yes: under SPD/Grünen, Germany became the largest exporter ànd was the sole country to live up to the Kyoto Protocol. Quite astonishing, eh? Not a fashionable thing to admit: commies rule and the industry booms!


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2002)

Bikkel said:


> Nice new credo there, Mike!


Yes, you can call me Mijk from now on.




> Yes :yes: under SPD/Grünen, Germany became the largest exporter ànd was the sole country to live up to the Kyoto Protocol. Quite astonishing, eh?


Not realy. Germany's carbon dioxide emissions were on a very high level to start from due to outdated heavy industries in former East Germany. Those East German industries had to be dismantled anyways so Germany was able to achieve quite a significant reduction in its emissions.




> Not a fashionable thing to admit: commies rule and the industry booms!


Let's say the export industry boomed despite the communist rule in Germany and mainly because other countries weren't ruled by communists so that they generated enough wealth to buy German products from.


----------



## deëpdïsh (May 30, 2005)

Mexico make's some good high quality tv's, dvd's, car's, and in the future high quality Bombardier airplanes !


----------



## Suburbanite (Sep 28, 2004)

Made in America, of course! Can't beat the quality of Amish Furniture.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*not true, xantarcx*



xantarcx said:


> Chinese products with high price--- very smart design but no quality at all.
> 
> Canadian, Australian or British products with low price--- very dull design, but fairly high quality implied.


Then why the merchandise in US supermarket are all made in China? If it's no quality, it won't last long in a competitive market. let me tell you, because the "made in USA" ones with the same price tag cannot compete.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

My guess is because China has some of the cheapest labor in an industrialized country. Sure, labor in some parts of Africa is probably cheaper, but they don't have the infrastructure to build any finished products.

And for the most part, Americans don't bother looking at the "made in" tags, they just look at the price tag. For cheap finished goods like clothing or toys anyway. If I buy a car or expensive electronics, I'd be more finicky about where it was made.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

The products made in China are never low quality because their parts are imported from the companies in developed countries. The operation in China is just to assemble parts into goods. That's a simple operation on the conveyer belt for day laborers in developed countries.


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

^^ the products made in China are never low quality ??? 
Please !


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

thunderhead-
that's sad. It'd require a consumer revolt.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Germany and the UK!!!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

There are high quality factories in China and there are low quality factories in China. Where your "Made in China" product was made depends on the corporation that is outsourcing the product to China.

Many top quality suits are made in China, but only in certain top quality factories.


----------



## Benmc (May 22, 2005)

It really depends on the product.
I've bought a Made In China Laptop. When i bought it i didn't even notice where it was made in.
The model is the Samsung X20. I've had absolutely no problems with it and i'm sure most of the components, eg HD were made in China.

However i bought a $2 dollar torch the other day made in China since i needed it urgently and it was the only one i could find.
And guess what.....
The torch didn't even work with the cheap supplied batteries on the first go.

So it really depends on the product and company that outsources their production along with the amount of quality control that company exhibits.


----------



## domin28t (Nov 13, 2005)

Otamendi said:


> The best is "made in germany"
> 
> And also really good: Any of the Old EU countries (15), Japan, USA
> 
> The best food of the world is without doubt "MADE IN SPAIN"


Seat has the worst reputation in quality, among the cars of Volkswagen group, while Czech Skoda has one of the best, and these cars except body and interior are pretty much the same.


----------



## DBR96A (Feb 28, 2006)

USA: Aircraft, computer software, medicine, home hardware, agriculture.
Japan: Automobiles, consumer electronics, tea.
Germany: Heavy machinery, beer.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

thunder head said:


> China and other cheap overseas countries keep stealing jobs from Australia :mad2: Just last week, Kraft sacked 150 Aussie workers to save a few cents by making the products in China. Stats show that over the last few years, 50,000 australian jobs were exported to China :mad2: Every bloody thing in the supermarket is virtually made in China, and apparently they use human and animal material as fertiliser for the vegies and fruits which get imported to Australia full of ILLEGAL chemicals uke: Our farmers and workers are losing jobs, going broke because of this overseas imports bullshit and the main offender is China, with 95% of vegetables sold in Australia originating from China or some other overseas place :rant: uke:
> 
> A few weeeks ago, farmers had to dump thousands of tonnes of Pure Fresh Australian grown oranges because they cant sell them because of shit quality chinese imports that are laced with god knows what.
> 
> ...


feel sorry for you but one thing to clarify is that by going to China, the retailers saved big money, not a couple of cents. China's a labour cost is only 1/30 of that in developered countries (imagine the big cost difference). Because of the high competition, Chinese factories' profit is very small. Thus neither Chinese manufacturers nor poor Chinese workers made any fortune. (China got trade surplus by mass production but think how much pollution it generated and how much energy i.e. oil it consumed). It's your country's retailers and brand companies who earned the big difference and should be blamed.


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey, you, find a better job.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

For cars : Made in Japan, Germany, UK, France and Italy (without Fiat)


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

Japanese products are getting a reputation as good quality but can never get the same prestige as German or British products. For example most middle classes in the world desire Mercedes cars, and Rolls Royces for upper classes. Chinese products going after Japanese are not worthy of consideration. Actually Japanese people love western European brands and culture. It's unclear why the Japanese love them but I think the reason is because European design and culture are superior to those of Japanese. Curiously it's applicable to human being as well. It's why Japanese women want to have sex with white men. There are some theories about it but the most convincing theory is that any woman has the maternal instinct to want to leave more beautiful posterity. The point is they want to have sex with white men to leave more beautiful posterity in Japan.


----------



## Nodder (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ Makes me want to go to Japan.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I went to China and the long established Chinese products, bought by the Chinese (the most discerning and demanding customers if ever I saw), usually by less megalomaniac companies were of superb quality - it was surprising how good. The big export factory stuff with contracts to foreign markets was shite, though the outsourced deals with the multinationals were of better quality. The locals always knew which ones to buy and which ones not to, and which ones might be ok to risk depending on the price.

My uncle who's in business there was stating how hard it is to get past the populace with faults or price increases, something you can see in the way the Chinese regard their food, spending a full third of all income on it - it has to be of the freshest, most natural ingredients and all at the most competitive prices you could barely skim past with a profit. Only if its really good you can charge whatever you like and people will buy in spades - quality is still the biggest selling point.

The good thing is that the workers are intelligent, efficient and the way traditional Chinese business practice works is everyone is involved and has a say for the greater good of all (read: the company), without the inefficiency of so much hierarchy. In a well run business the stuff they produce is done with a lot of responsibility and soul if you know what I mean, not just hard work.

The bad thing is the Chinese profit margins and the competitive price demands - this leads to corruption, also easily applied in the guanxi favour system - one of the biggest examples of this is the multibillion dollar Yangtze Dam, designed to the worlds highest standards and no expense spared etc... until it was discovered one of the contractors secretly replaced the concrete with slightly weaker grade stuff and they had to literally bulldoze huge sections and start again. The skyscrapers going up across China are meant to be to the worlds highest standards, having to deal with a combination of major earthquake zones, floods, yearly typhoons, and once-in-a-century mega typhoons - but of course only in theory. The reality would be different in many cases due to the pressure of short term gain over long term.


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

Most Europeans think themselves higher in social status than Chinese.


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

I think the manufacturing quality of the Chinese products have really been improved, and they are now some of the highest standard in the world. China is very underestimated in my opinion.


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

thunder head said:


> China and other cheap overseas countries keep stealing jobs from Australia :mad2: Just last week, Kraft sacked 150 Aussie workers to save a few cents by making the products in China. Stats show that over the last few years, 50,000 australian jobs were exported to China :mad2: Every bloody thing in the supermarket is virtually made in China, and apparently they use human and animal material as fertiliser for the vegies and fruits which get imported to Australia full of ILLEGAL chemicals uke: Our farmers and workers are losing jobs, going broke because of this overseas imports bullshit and the main offender is China, with 95% of vegetables sold in Australia originating from China or some other overseas place :rant: uke:
> 
> A few weeeks ago, farmers had to dump thousands of tonnes of Pure Fresh Australian grown oranges because they cant sell them because of shit quality chinese imports that are laced with god knows what.
> 
> ...


You are sick.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

sirhc8 said:


> Yeah, it's very much Japan. With cars, Japanese cars don't have the character of some European cars but you know it's a quality product and won't let you down.


It has already been proven that Japanese and Korean cars are of better quality than their European counterparts.


----------



## wowfreak2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

Made in India : Anything Software, Science, Nano technology, Civil Nuclear Technology, Cinema, Cricket, Mobile Technology, and Cruise Missles.


Now entering Motorbike and Car markets. Indian cuisine is also of the highest quality.


----------



## dono (Mar 17, 2006)

Frogeater said:


> Most Europeans think themselves higher in social status than Chinese.


hmmmm...


----------



## dono (Mar 17, 2006)

Frogeater said:


> Japanese products are getting a reputation as good quality but can never get the same prestige as German or British products. For example most middle classes in the world desire Mercedes cars, and Rolls Royces for upper classes. Chinese products going after Japanese are not worthy of consideration. Actually Japanese people love western European brands and culture. It's unclear why the Japanese love them but I think the reason is because European design and culture are superior to those of Japanese. Curiously it's applicable to human being as well. It's why Japanese women want to have sex with white men. There are some theories about it but the most convincing theory is that any woman has the maternal instinct to want to leave more beautiful posterity. The point is they want to have sex with white men to leave more beautiful posterity in Japan.



you are so right. Stupid japanese!! Don't how they are richer than these "superior" (culture and otherwise) countries! thats a crying shame isn't it. Now can someone tell me where is my samsung


----------



## Heilig (Jul 9, 2005)

USA, wtf joke...

Germany, Japan and France of course.


----------

